# Transparent tube like things ???



## elsaruskin (Apr 21, 2007)

I have these little transparent tube like things through my gravel and now growing up my rocks, at first I thoght it was cool, but now its taking over! 

Does anyone know what this is could be and if its a bad thing?

My water is almost perfect, one pet shop has told me its ok and another told me it's bad and to get rid of it (big job!)

Any ideas? I have added some high resolution pics for you to have a look at.

Thanks !!!!
Elsa


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't know but it might be bad. Maybe tube worms? Try a search on tube worms and see if thats what it is.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

It looks like Spaghetti worms. If that's what it is then I think you will be OK.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i believe it is a type of sponge, maybe a Syconoid sponge. it is harmless.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

doesnt look like any type of worm, it looks like a plant and its all 1 body


----------



## elsaruskin (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for your replies!
I have been told by another aquarium shop that is some kind of sponge, they seem to think that moorish idols will eat it, they want me to take some in to test.
If he likes he will have found a new home with plenty to eat!
Thanks again!


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you must be carefunn just buying fish to take care of a problem. Morish idols are very fragile fish and require atleast a 125 gallon tank. And even though your LFS told you he would help, he is still jst trying to make money off you buying his things. these fish should only be kept by experts.


----------

